# Malim Sahib's Hindustani.



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Cricky, would you adam and eve it. Just been complaining to Vodafone on chat and decided to have a bit of fun with the Indian operator.
Harking back to my days as a Marconi Sahib, I thought I would try a very, little of my long forgotten Hindustani. Bugger me if the operator didn't understand what I was saying and was quite chuffed that I took the time to talk to him.
I had to scramble for my copy of " Malim Sahib's Hindustani" but what a pleasant surprise when I got back:-
Gaurav : Good to know that you know our regional language.
Gaurav : Its just that we have no permission to talk in this language.
Gaurav : Thank you.
Gaurav : Perfect

Made my night!
And got my refund.


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

What a great little book that was, wish that I still had my copy.
In my experience most of us could utter a few words of Hindi and a very few old hands were almost fluent (if you can be fluent in Hindi!)
I can remember the party piece being the recital of English nursery rhymes in Hindi eg 'Chota Bo dekko wallah' - Little Bo Peep.
For some very strange reason I can also remember 'Tunda pani purri wallah' translates to Coldstream Guard!

kind regards
Dave


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Still available!! https://www.skipper.co.uk/catalogue/item/the-malim-sahibs-hindustani


----------

